# Betting-RSS - Betting News Website and Payment Picks Service



## sp33dy (May 4, 2011)

Below are the changes our website suffered this spring. I write this post for the users that don't want to read pages back and wants to find out what is Betting-rss all about.

Dear old users,

Some of you have been with our website from the beginning. You have had a test account or some of you even continued when we started the payment service.
We are glad to tell you that Betting-rss.com is back and it's better! Please take your time and read this e-mail because if you are a serious punter our website will help you with your decisions and will give you the latest news from 3 sports we all love.


*What has changed?*
After being out for 2 months with personal problems we are back. We have now our own office now and will make this our own home business. We like sport and betting so we want to help the punters with everything we can. We changed the concept of betting-rss with something we had in mind from the first day. Surf the website after you read this e-mail and you will see what we want to say.


News subscription Access to our news feed from Tennis, Football and MotorSport. News are posted all day long as we find something important. There is a team of 3 people that will do this in shifts.
The website will be divided into five big categories:
- *Football News* -> This section will cover betting related news from championships that our team covers. The news consists of previews of every game played in a given day (always posted within at least 4 hours before the game starts), injuries, club related news that might affect a team in the near future. We don***8217;t want to have here championships like England, Spain, Germany, France, Italy (championships that are anyway very hard to get value from) but we will cover championships like: Romania, Turkey, Greece, Czech Republic, Poland. Of course other championships will follow and be sure that in the summer break there will be someone that will cover the Nordic championship so you will still have something to look for here.
- *Tennis News *->This section will have ATP and WTA Pre Tournament Previews for every tournament over the year. There will be also previews of almost all the matches that are played in a given day. Where do we get the news? We have a big database of websites from almost all the countries in the world, player blogs and twitter/facebook pages. What we will do is going through them and translate the news we find important for betting purposes and post them all here. Of course, we will add our expert views and do remember that we will send tennis picks but that will be covered in the Payment Picks Section. So, in conclusion, you don***8217;t have to search for news all over the web/forums and other related webpages, you will find it all here.
- *Formula 1 & Moto GP* -> In this section you will find race previews, team and drivers related news. Picks for these two sports are also sent to the members of the Payment Picks Section. Last year, Formula 1 picks had a yield of 45%.
- *Betfair Trading section* > Trading tutorials and strategies and from time to time we even post some trading opportunities we find throughout the day
Subscribing to us is easy as 1-2-3. All you need to do is go HERE and select a payment method. Then send an e-mail to betting-rss.com with a desired username and we will create a user for you in a matter of minutes. After the 1 month subscription ends you will receive a notice that the period is near the end and you can make another payment for a new month. It's just a matter of time since we will have a subscription method that will be automated so you will not have to worry about sending or receiving e-mails.


*Payment Picks *
Access is limited to 20 members (we have now only 10 places left because some of the old payment picks subscribers continued with us). The picks will be from Football, Tennis, Formula 1, Moto GP. Why so few members? Because you know how good news influences the limits and the odds at bookies. The package will cost the same 50 Euro/Month and as said before it will contain:

    Picks from Football (We are not including here big championships like Italy, Spain, Germany, France. Those championships are very hard to predict and don't bring the best profit in long term)
    Picks from Tennis
    Picks from Formula 1 every two weekends*
    Picks from Moto GP every two weekends*

*this means that picks from these sports will come every weekend because one will be with Moto GP and one with Formula 1
We try to use only high limits bookmakers. Asian bookies(Pinnacle, SBOBET,etc) have priority then we have Bet365, Bwin and Gamebookers as secondary bookmakers.
Subscription to the payment picks is done by going HERE a method from the ones below and sending an e-mail to admin@betting-rss.com for confirmation. Subscribing to the payment picks gives you also free access to all the news posted on the website.

The service is already verified and approved by Bettingadvice.


----------



## sp33dy (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Betting-RSS - Betting News Website and Payment Picks Ser*

We have been back with a new interface and concept since august. What has changed?

Payment Picks – Acces is limited to 20 members. The picks will be from Football, Tennis, Formula 1, Moto GP.  Why so few members? Because you know how good news influence the limits and the odds at bookies. The package will cost the same 50 Euro/Month and as said before it will contain:

    Picks from Football (We are not including here big championships like Italy, Spain, Germany, France. Those championships are very hard to predict and don't bring the best profit in long term)
    Picks from Tennis
    Picks from Formula 1 every two weekends*
    Picks from Moto GP every two weekends*

*this means that picks from these sports will come every weekend because one will be with Moto GP and one with Formula 1

What money management system you use?

I will use a simple example of a 10000 Euro bank. You can extrapolate the amounts that will mirror your bank.

For a 10000 Euro bank we recommend the 10U bet will be 5% of the bank. That is 500 EURO. BUT, we rarely, let's say 1 out of 100 bets will have this 10U out of 10 stake. You will see that the stake will mainly be around the 3-4 Units margin. That is around 150-200 Euro per bet with rarely going around 5-6 units (250-300 Euro).
For the ones that like more risk you can set up the unit at 100 EURO, but for me which I am more cautious 50 Euro per unit it's just fine. Just to show up, for july we had 106.06 Units of profit, that gives me 5330 EURO profit.
Of course you can increase the unit on the go. For formula 1 bets and other bets where the limits are low at bookmakers we will always use 1 or 2 units per bet because this will give us a better statistic of what happens in the real life.

The money manangement system is selected to reflect the real life situation. So even if we have 8/10 confidence on a pick, if the limits at the bookmakers are just 300 EUR per bet we will give the stake as 3/10.

How and when will the picks be sent?

We don't have unfortunatley a dedicated hour to send our picks. They will come via e-mail anytime of the day, mainly from 10:00 AM to 11:00 PM Central European Time. The predictions will have:

    Date/Hour
    League/Game
    Odds/Bookmaker + Alternative Bookmakers/Stake
    If the bookmakers impose a certain low limit, the limit is written down in the pick
    Fair line/odds
    Analysis

What bookmakers do you use?

We mainly use asian bookmakers such as: 12bet/IBC, 188bet, SBOBET, Pinnacle

Also we use alternatives: BaH, Bet365, Betclic, Betcris, Bwin, Expekt, Gamebookers, Ladbrokes, Nordicbet, SBObet, Unibet, WillHill. Only if the limits are good we use them as main bookmakers for the picks.

How many selections per month?

There are around 150 Selections per month.

You give refund for a losing month?

We will give the next month for free. Usually a bad month will happen one or twice per year but in the long run expect a yield of over 10%.

Subscription to the payment picks is done by selecting a method from the ones on the website and sending an e-mail to admin@betting-rss.com for confirmation. If you don't find a method anywhere on the website it is a probability that all available places are taken.

We are finally and maybe sadly for others in the 1st day of Autumn. But the last month given us some good profit also. Not as much as July but defenetley good profit. For a 50 Eur/Unit stake as I use, I have made 2600 EURO profit. Almost 5 times the average salary found in Easter European countries.

Here are the statistics:
August 2011
85 WON / 6 VOID / 67 LOST
Staked 514.5 / Returned 566.52
Yield 10.11% / ROI 110.11%
Total P/L +52.02​
There is a little bad run at Formula 1 and also for Romanian League picks but I hope it will change in the following month.

What is to be expected in September?

The most important event is BRD Nastase-Tiriac Trophy held in Bucharest which we will attend. And we've got a surprise for you. All will be told in due time because we don't want to spoil the fun or others steal our ideea. The important thing about the surprise is that we would get more important info from our sources on court than in the last year and we will post it live.

The 10% yield will be again the target. And we will also want to improve the spreadsheet a bit and we will introduce the bookmakers for bigger transparency.

We also updated the payment picks article to include all the recent changes. Please go HERE to read it.

You can subscribe anytime. There are 13 places available.


----------



## gavind (Oct 27, 2013)

> Acces is limited to 20 members



Quick question please. Is there any reason why you guys limit users?


----------

